# 3 shots in 1 spot



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

...

to be honest, it was pure luck!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Very nice consistency!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Good shooten!

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Very nice consistency!


thanks, but it was 90% coincidence, 10% aiming skills, if even


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Pure luck is worth its weight in gold. I’d bet that after David downed Goliath he likely felt the same exact way. Just my opinion though, I wasn’t there. My buds forgot to invite me, I was pretty irked, long story. 😂😜 
Whatever the case, good shooting and glad you got it on film!


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

#consistency.

Today I shot this at 23m distance with the rambone 3/4 butterfly style, 8mm steel, with what I'm quite satisfied as a beginner ✌:

(12" target)


----------

